# Mechanische Leistung im Stillstand



## dizz3l (5 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Erläuterung zum Prüfstand:

Torquemotor erzeugt im Stillstand 600Nm und belastet ein Getriebe auf Torsion. Dies wird dann mit Messeinrichtung aufgenommen.

Frage: Wie sieht es mit der mechanischen Leistung aus?

Wenn ich sage: Pmech = M * Kreisfrequenz , dann setze ich für n = 0 ein und setze damit meine mech. Leistung auf Null.

Nach dem Energieerhaltungssetzung muss ja die aufgebrachte elekt. Leistung ja weiter existieren, aber das ist ja nicht alles Wärme?! Weil ich das System doch mechanisch durch das Drehmoment "aufziehe" , sprich das ganze im elastischen Bereich verforme.

Bin mir da unsicher wie ich die mech. Leistung betrachten muss.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Proxy (5 Juni 2011)

dizz3l schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kurze Erläuterung zum Prüfstand:
> 
> ...



Hi,

was 600Nm?? Drehmoment, Haltemoment, Anzugsmoment??
Wie kann ein Getriebe Torsion veruraschen? Das entsteht doch nur in der Welle... Im getriebe sind meines wissens nur scherkräfte am arbeiten

Da will sich aber jemand seine Arbeit von anderen machen lassen. Diplom- oder Bachelorarbeit? Nicht Zitieren vergessen*ROFL*


----------



## dizz3l (5 Juni 2011)

Proxy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was 600Nm?? Drehmoment, Haltemoment, Anzugsmoment??
> Wie kann ein Getriebe Torsion veruraschen? Das entsteht doch nur in der Welle... Im getriebe sind meines wissens nur scherkräfte am arbeiten
> ...




  Wie soll ich deinen provokanten Beitrag eigentlich einordnen....

1. Ich rede von 600Nm Drehmoment im Stillstand

2. Ich habe nichts davon geschrieben dass das Getriebe Torsion verursacht, sondern der Motor erzeugt dies!!!

3. Das Getriebe wird mit 600Nm belastet und seine Torsionssteifigkeit gemessen...

4. Ich bin Mitglied einer Projektgruppe die dieses Projekt durchführt, also lass bitte deine dummen Vermutungen dass ich es nötig hätte etwas zu kopieren....


----------



## bike (5 Juni 2011)

dizz3l schrieb:


> 4. Ich bin Mitglied einer Projektgruppe die dieses Projekt durchführt, also lass bitte deine dummen Vermutungen dass ich es nötig hätte etwas zu kopieren....



Seltsam, wenn du es schon weißt, warum fragst du dann? 


bike


----------



## dizz3l (5 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Seltsam, wenn du es schon weißt, warum fragst du dann?
> 
> 
> bike



In Punkt 4 steht doch lediglich das ich das Thema selbst mit Kollegen durchführe und nicht irgendwo kopiere....

Ich habe ja eine Vermutung aufgestellt und wollte hier fragen ob das so seine Richtigkeit hat. 

Scheinbar ist es hier üblich sich erstmal persönlich für seine Fragen rechtfertigen zu müssen?

Ich denke wenn das so weitergeht, dann sollte man diesen Thread schließen...


----------



## bike (5 Juni 2011)

dizz3l schrieb:


> In Punkt 4 steht doch lediglich das ich das Thema selbst mit Kollegen durchführe und nicht irgendwo kopiere....
> 
> Ich habe ja eine Vermutung aufgestellt und wollte hier fragen ob das so seine Richtigkeit hat.
> 
> ...



Ich denke, du bist jetzt beleidigt.
Etwas zuviel weibliche Gene?

Du hast eben nicht eine These aufgestellt, sondern so verkomischt nach etwas gefragt.

Üblich ist hier, dass jeder fragt und dann auf Nachfragen antwortet.
Ich habe viel schon gefragt, doch rechtfertigen musste ich mich noch nie.

Also, du wirst so ungerecht behandelt.  


Mensch wo leben wir?


bike


----------



## dizz3l (5 Juni 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Ich denke, du bist jetzt beleidigt.
> Etwas zuviel weibliche Gene?
> 
> Du hast eben nicht eine These aufgestellt, sondern so verkomischt nach etwas gefragt.
> ...



Wenn so Äußerungen wie von Proxy normal sind... 

Das meine Frage für Euch nicht verständlich ist, mein Fehler, aber kann man da nicht sachlich Nachfragen? 

Nach den ganzen Kommentaren hat noch keiner etwas zum eigentllichen Thema hinterfragt, was zur Lösungsfindung hätte dienlich sein können...

Belassen wir es hierbei, schönen abend noch.


----------



## det (6 Juni 2011)

Hallo Matthias,

ich glaube der Haken liegt bei der Kreisfrequenz bzw. Drehzahl. Du hast hier zwar einen Motor als Momenterzeuger. Aber ein 1m langer Hebel mit  600N am Ende würde doch das Gleiche bewirken.  Oder ein Pneumatikzylinder der bei 6bar 600N erzeugt. Ich hoffe der Gedankenanstoss hilft.

Grüße Detlef


----------



## Proxy (6 Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich will nur mal klar stellen das war keine böse absicht die ich dir unterstellt hab nur hörte sich die frage so an wie von vielen die ihre "Hausaufgaben" gelöst haben wollen.
Wenn ich dir unrecht getan hab sorry.

Zur Frage:

Wenn du den Verdrehungswinkel hast von der Torsion kannst du mit dem Hooke'schen gesetz das drehmoment integrieren.

Mt =ϑ ⋅GI P   lautet die formel.

Anbei einen Link der dir helfen kann. http://www.beck-shop.de/downloads/nb/9783446228078_Excerpt_001.pdf


----------

